# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Holby City > General >  'Holby' star gives birth to baby girl

## Abigail

Holby City star Tina Hobley has given birth to a baby daughter.

The actress and her husband Oli Wheeler welcomed the arrival of Olivia Kitty Alice Wheeler, who weighed in at 7lb 3oz, at the Portland hospital in London yesterday.

Tina, better known as Sister Chrissie Williams in Holby, already had one child, eight-year-old Isabella, from her previous marriage to Steve Wallington.

"We are both truly ecstatic and looking forward to now being a family of four," Oli revealed yesterday.

----------


## CrazyLea

Awwww yay  :Big Grin: . Nice one.  And a normal name!!

----------


## Tannie

Awww. Thought she was pregnant but wasn't to sure :Stick Out Tongue: 

Love the name.
 :Big Grin: x

----------


## Abbie

Awww congrats to her, really nice name too  :Smile:

----------


## StarsOfCCTV

> Awwww yay . Nice one. And a normal name!!


 :Lol: Yeah. Love the name  :Big Grin:  Congrats to her and her family.

----------


## Chloe

Just found a couple of pictures of the family

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/pages/liv...n_page_id=1773

----------


## Abbie

awwww she looks so cute

----------


## Abigail

I can't believe she's returning to work six weeks post-birth.

----------


## Katy

aww bless her, such a pretty name.

----------


## Abbie

> I can't believe she's returning to work six weeks post-birth.


I know! But at the same time I do miss her off screen

----------


## StarsOfCCTV

> Originally Posted by Abigail
> 
> 
> I can't believe she's returning to work six weeks post-birth.
> 
> 
> I know! But at the same time I do miss her off screen


Same, I can't stand moany Mark I want the old one back  :Lol:  

I thought I read she said she was taking four months off work?  :Ponder:  I can't find anything on it though.

----------


## Abigail

She would have taken some time off before she had the baby. She must have gone on maternity around 30 weeks if she took four months.

----------


## Abbie

Well it will be great to have her back anyway  :Big Grin:

----------


## Abigail

HOLBY CITY actress has announced she is pregnant with her third child.

Tina has two daughters; Isabella, 10, from her first marriage to graphic designer Steve Wallington, and Olivia, 16 months with her husband Oliver Wheeler.

Due in March 2010, the news has taken them by surprise but she added 'It's what we dreamed of; three's a perfect number.'

Just nine weeks after Olivia was born, Tina returned to work as nurse Chrissie in HOLBY CITY. But, although she says she will return to the show she says she won't make the mistake she made after having Olivia. 'It was too early. Your body isn't recovered and your hormones are all over the place. I didn't want to leave Olivia. But work were very understanding. They built another break into the storyline and I had another three months off.'

Tina is currently filming scenes where her character Chrissie discovers she is pregnant by her toyboy lover Oliver Valentine, so her pregnancy will also be written into the show.

----------

JustJodi (09-09-2009)

----------


## Abbie

Wow pregnant again congrats  :Big Grin: 

Also im glad its been written in, I remember when Chrissie lost her baby and I cried so much, it was so sad for her

----------


## StarsOfCCTV

Same. Congratulations to her, again!

----------


## GossipGirl

How exciting for her!! She is one of my favourite actresses

----------

